# F***************CK



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Sid is lying sidways in his tank.

We moved it from the living room into my room, to the best of my knowledge the water temp is the same. I treated with chlor-out prior to introducing him.

The only thing I can think of is the move was VERY stressful, and we had issues catching him. His color is good... wtf?!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

No problem...is it moving are the gills pumping...it should be fine.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah he's sort of waving around his fins, and he's breathing normally- not labored.... but i poked him with the siphon and he like flipped upside down. i'm f*cking freaked.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

No worries they do that sometimes when they are very streesed.

should be just fine...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> No worries they do that sometimes when they are very streesed.
> 
> should be just fine...


ok. the move was highly traumatic, including him almost getting ahold of me... he was showing stress colors, but swimming around normally.... and then... i left the room to get a drink, come back and wham, flat fish looking dead and all.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

hope he pulls threw mayb he just needs a beer to let out all that stress lol j/k but seriously hope he pulls threw


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

he's up... kind of. he moved his head out of the corner... he's like 80 degrees upright... we turned off all the lights and music and stuff and so he's nice and calm and its dark in here.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> he's up... kind of. he moved his head out of the corner... he's like 80 degrees upright... we turned off all the lights and music and stuff and so he's nice and calm and its dark in here.


Good...should pull threw just fine.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

no gravel in his new tank? u using a bare tank so he gets bigger?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

NeXuS said:


> no gravel in his new tank? u using a bare tank so he gets bigger?


He's in a bare bones setup until I can get his awesome 40g tank to plant and make gorgeous. Right now he's in a holding 10g with just some tacky ass plants for him to hide behind until next weekend when I drive out to Pittsburgh to pick up the setup from DippyEggs.

I am DREADING moving him again. Any tips to make it smoother next time?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

idk but if i get that 75g and its moving time i hope he dont die i dont have good luck on movign fish or adding them. idk but evrytime i added fish to my 10g they all died and then the original ones died eventually idk y happend like 5x to me. so if get that 75 and add mine in then add 2 other m8's for him to hang out with i hope they dotn all end up dieng


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

My move is going to suck pretty bad for Sid. I gotta get the 40 and all the plants, go out and get some cinder blocks to make a tank stand... dump out most of the water in the 10, put sid IN THE TANK on the floor, refill the tank and leave it there for the time being, then set up the 40 with some dithers and use a jump start cycle product (plus seeded filters) and get that going while he spends a week or two on the floor.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow sounds like u got some work ahead of u i just got plain bad luck when it comes to moving or adding fish idk y. must be a family curse or something


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

hes is just playing dead . just keep the tank dimmed for the meanwhile and as soon as he is transferred he will be fine . stresscoat should help when he is added to the new tank.i just moved my reds to a new tank . what i did was switch filters to the new tank fill up most of the way with clean water conditoned heated ect. them add most of the old water up untll the old tank was deep enough for the fish to swim and the new tank was deep enough for the filters to run ect then moved the fish over in a bucket, acclimated them and then added stress coat. they were skitting out for a day or 2 but now they are fine.how much seeded media is being used? you might not have to recycle. good luck


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Apparently scaring the bjesus out of this fish was the best thing for him. He's up, active, and has GREAT color this morning!

pictures to prove how good he looks... he did royally f*ck up his chin during the move last night though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats good to hear. Did you acclimate him to his new water? Might be something to consider next time.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thats good to hear. Did you acclimate him to his new water? Might be something to consider next time.


hell yes i did! jeff, c'mon, its me. i'm the most hesitant fish keeper ever. i dumped little by little of the new tank into his bucket for like 15-20 min, then added him. I even made sure the temp was the same as it was when it was in the living room.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

im glad he is ok for you tink. IMO he should be just fine in that 40.do you have good aireation in that tank?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> im glad he is ok for you tink. IMO he should be just fine in that 40.do you have good aireation in that tank?


the one he's in now? I have the filter set about 2" above the waterline so that it splashes in creating airation. Sid and the powerhead did NOT get along, to the point where he kept ramming it and i was worried he'd hurt himself.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Thats good to hear. Did you acclimate him to his new water? Might be something to consider next time.


hell yes i did! jeff, c'mon, its me. i'm the most hesitant fish keeper ever. i dumped little by little of the new tank into his bucket for like 15-20 min, then added him. I even made sure the temp was the same as it was when it was in the living room.
[/quote]
Sorry...it is early....not sure what I was thinking


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

glad to hear hes doing better

i was searching aorund ebay and your fish is for sale
http://cgi.ebay.com/Live-Piranha-Wild-Caug...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm glad everything is turning out better Tink-So whats the update like now-Hopefully still doing good!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Everything will be fine.. you did everything right, you know that, he is just stressed. Lots of stress is not great for your fish, you know that too, but as soon as you get his 40g







with hiding spots, live plants, and a more permanent spot for his tank, he will be doing much better, or _should be _ for sure.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats good to hear that he's up and swimming around.That first pic is scary. Most likely either pH was way different or temp imo. Another possibility is when you added the conditioner you had a high ammonium reading, from the conditioner neutralizing the chloramines, before the filter actually caught up with it.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I knew it would pull threw just fine....

Good to hear..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rocker said:


> Thats good to hear that he's up and swimming around.That first pic is scary. Most likely either pH was way different or temp imo. Another possibility is when you added the conditioner you had a high ammonium reading, from the conditioner neutralizing the chloramines, before the filter actually caught up with it.


theres no way the pH was different, its been the same water all along. the temp was identical to what it was in the living room, i made SURE of that.

The biggest thing was probably the chlor-out... although it did have a change to sit for at least 15-20 minutes.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i think its just cus he is a solitary red and they are more skittish ect. playing dead its not uncommon, but u know, if it was me i wouldnt dwell on it as everything is fine lol , the fish is fine his colour is vibrant again and he is swimming around so its not worth asking questions about it!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Good to hear its ok. I think that red has better color then any other red ive seen on this site.


----------

